# Cutting Out Problem - Pls Help!



## Guest (Jan 13, 2004)

Hi - I'm new here so hope I'm posting in the right place. I am in UK, have Japanese import 300ZX Fairlady, 1991. I would be the first to admit I know nothing about cars, have just loved driving it for the last 6 years!

I suddenly have a cutting out problem that I am having trouble getting diagnosed and wonder if any of you have heard of before? 

Engine starts normally, then after several minutes _everything_ cuts out dead (happens whether driving or engine is just idling) - engine stalls and all ignition lights go off. Although I can turn the ignition back on immediately, the engine won't start again for maybe 20 - 40 mins, though the starter motor is turning and the battery is not flat. After that time, the car starts again fine, but then stalls again after a few mins. Does it every time.

Don't know if the following is relevant, but there is an alarm in the car which was working perfectly before the car first cut out. I have subsequently been told the alarm has had it and it has now been bypassed. There is also an immobiliser which I have had checked and been told it is working perfectly.

My mechanic has been looking at this for me for 2 days and has so far been unable to find a problem. Do you guys have any ideas please?? Have you heard of this happening before on Z's?


----------



## rizzspeed (Jul 17, 2003)

Sounds like an intermittent electrical problem. Fuel Pump fuses, relays, and the pump itself should be checked. Throttle Position Sensors should also be checked and/or cleaned. Fuel lines along with the filter, pressure regulator and fuel dampner should be looked at.


----------



## Spongerider (Nov 18, 2002)

SalliC said:


> Hi - I'm new here so hope I'm posting in the right place. I am in UK, have Japanese import 300ZX Fairlady, 1991. I would be the first to admit I know nothing about cars, have just loved driving it for the last 6 years!
> 
> I suddenly have a cutting out problem that I am having trouble getting diagnosed and wonder if any of you have heard of before?
> 
> ...


Check your CAS connections it may be loose or need cleaning. Also do a ECU check as well.


----------



## KA24Tech (Feb 2, 2004)

I would check the power transistor with your symptoms it definitely sounds like the problem. For more info check here:
http://www.aus300zxclub.com/tech/pturepair/pturepair.htm

Troy


----------



## vuroomm (Sep 23, 2006)

did you find out what your cutting out problem was. I have the same problem. please help me. [email protected]


----------

